# Battery ??



## LeTank (Jun 24, 2008)

I really would like to help you, but I think everyone here is going to say the same thing. How much do you want to spend on batteries? 

If 6volt golf cart batteries are in your range then they will work, also 6volt trojans also work. T-105's do the job, but I have had a few gp bad in my solar system. The better the brand, the more expensive. However, 6 volt does provide you with a greater ah per battery, but if you want less expensive then you may have to work with 12volt batteries.

If you can throw out a price range you want to spend, it will be easier to give some brand names and amp hours of some batteries. 
Right now, I am as stumped as you are without a price range. haha


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I would look at some trucks in the evalbum.com and see what range others are getting and what batteries they use. Also check the garage section on this site. You can buy a inexpesive battery that will work but the lifespan may be short.
I would think you are going to need 220AH at least for a truck and that distance.
If you go with a inexpensive battery, make sure the warranty is good for replacement without too many questions. Also see if they will warranty in your application, IE EV use.
As previously stated, it is hard to answer without a budget, that will always factor into the decision.
my 2 cents.


----------



## wickvest (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the iinfo. I want to spend $2000 - $3000. I think that should be in the ball park for those batteries. I've read that the 12v's don't have the longevety. I plan on 40 -50 mile round trip with highway speeds (50-65) for 2/3's of it. Have you used or read about the Deka Pro Master series? The auto part store has been raving about them, but of course he also sells them. Thanks Matt


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

I use the US Battery 145 which is in the 250AH range, 72# of lead each! Last summer, it took 90-100AH to travel 30 miles (15 mi one way), which would bring it near the half way point toward 80% DOD. Cold weather and age reduces range and performance, so go with large batteries to start with. 
Contact dealers that sell to industrial accounts, golf courses, etc. Trojan & USBattery are 2 of the biggest players.
I like the idea of the 132V system since it will surely give better acceleration, speed, hill/grade climbing ability over the 120V without toasting the motor. You still must keep an eye on the ammeter! Not sure when I will buy the extra batts to go with my recent purchase of a 144V controller.

Does the company you work for deal with a battery supplier? Have the Purchase Mgr give you the contacts name. Say who you work for. You are likely to get their corporate discount that way (Pay the supplier direct. They like that since corp’s pay 60-90 days after date of invoice). I did & saved a bundle, even got free delivery to the house. 
94 S10 120V 9” ADC


----------



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

Deka (aka Exide) is made by Penn manufacturing. They are a good middle of the road battery.

They are distributed by Napa Auto parts by the way. Napa gave me a great discount after a bit of negotiation. $80 + $9 core each for 20 "special purpose" 6v golf cart batteries.

Here is a spec sheet. Look on the third page under "Golf Cart / electric vehicle".

http://www.exideworld.com/pdf/exide_battery_specs.pdf

They are the gc-110

I believe they are 186 amp hours with a 110 minute 75 amp discharge rate.

I was able to drive 40 miles on the freeway in my mazda truck and stay inside of 75% dod with these (20 6v for 120v with 600 amp controller and 3600 lb truck with a .45 coefficient of drag).

The pro masters are nice, but pricey, and the rep is working for a commission. Based on experience, I think you can get more good batteries for less if you went through Napa and ASK for a discount, the stores get kudos for volume, do not recieve commission, and they are motivated.

Hope this helps

ZD


----------



## wickvest (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info. The site is helpful and I will look into those as well. I haven't talked price with the rep yet but I'll see if he's in the ballpark. Happy holidays.


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

I second all the recommendations to stay with good quality 6V flooded golf cart batteries. If you can find a way to bump up to 144V, do it. Roughly speaking that's another 10% or so range, or another 10% less DOD for the same drive. Since its a truck, carrying the weight should not be an issue. The extra 12V is unlikely to affect your other component selections which it sounds like you already have.

With that much lead on board, a 40 mile round trip in a truck should be pretty achievable on flat terrian as long as you keep the speeds to 55mph or less. Get some good high pressure, low RR tires too, that act alone can add 10 or 15 miles to your useful range vs. low pressure tires. I bet you can find some light truck tires for that S-10 that are rated at 60-80psi.

The only other thing I will throw out is that if you are planning on driving this distance in the winter, build heated, insulated battery boxes. Lead acid loses a substantial percentage of useful capacity in freezing (or worse) temperatures vs. where the batteries are rated at 80 degrees farenheit.

Good Luck.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

I am using 24 each 6V EGC-2 (144V system) Energizers-Made by Johnson Controls and purchased them for $71- each at Sam's Club. I believe they weigh about 68lbs each. I feel that I am having good sucess with them so far after a month in use. With taxes and core charge they cost right at $2K out the door.

They are 220Ah 105 minute batteries and look to be about equivalent to Trojan T-105s.

I have gone 45 miles before 50% DOD with my Ranger normally driving in the 45mph + range.

Sam's Club where I live used to carry Exide GC2-Hs that were rated at 245Ah (comparable to Trojan T-145s) but I missed out on them when they carried them.

You might find better, but for me, these seem to be doing a good job so far and didn't break the bank.
----
Edited to add pdf for Deka Pro Masters Battery OP mentioned in his post.

The Deka GC25 or GC25G looks like it has decent 235AH ratings. 

I'd prefer the GC25 battery style lugs and use automotive crimp on connectors for my battery cables but thats me...

http://www.eastpenn-deka.com/assets/base/0248.pdf


----------

